# Advise on valve springs...



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry for the new thread, but what is the difference on springs with max lift of .550 and .612. These are just examples but If one is going to get fully compressed to hell, then isn't the other?? I'm using my factory ones right now and Lunati said I could but change them out asap and dont run the RPM's to high. If i get a set of new springs aren't they going to fully compress too?? Someone please explain the height deal to me also?? PLEASE!


----------

